# 3 mo. old Golden Ret.-Tate-in Ky Kill Shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Pet Notes 
Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10064649

TATE
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
ID: TATE 
From: Christian County Animal Shelter More About TATE
My Contact InfoChristian County Animal Shelter 
Hopkinsville, KY

Phone: 270-887-4175

[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: TATE PFId#10064649 Id#TATE

My Contact Info

Christian County Animal Shelter 
Hopkinsville, KY

Phone: 270-887-4175


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, I sent an email to the KY Golden rescue.

Does anyone know of other groups that would be good to contact?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tate is just adorable. I hope the rescue can grab him or someone adopts him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I posted a KY listing. It may not have been here???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This *list may include Kill Shelters,* please be sure to check them out before contacting. I know I posted another list elsewhere. I have to run. I wish I could weed out the list, but I can't. I'm also not sure where the other list is from where I am.

http://www.kentuckyliving.com/showcase/creature_animalrescue.html


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i've been trying to call for more info-phone lines have been busy for 15 minutes!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

he's been adopted! someone took him this morning


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> he's been adopted! someone took him this morning


Thank you for calling! 

I find MOST of the pups do get adopted. We always have to confirm though.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is a darling and i am hppy the little guy got a home!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Finally some good news!

Glad to hear (and hopefully soon confirmed) that he was adopted...

SJ


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so glad this pup had a happy ending


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

confirmed, this pup was adopted.


----------

